# Utilitaire pour ajuster automatiquement les fenêtres (W7)



## Norandy (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

je suis à la recherche d'un utilitaire qui permet de redimensionner automatiquement les fenêtres (Finder, Safari, etc...) en 2 comme le fait Windows 7: 

"Les fenêtres de Windows 7 peuvent s'ajuster automatiquement à l'écran.

On peut demander l'affichage plein écran d'une fenêtre en faisant glisser sa barre de titres en haut de l'écran. Il suffit ensuite, à l'inverse, de la faire glisser vers le bas pour que la fenêtre reprenne ses dimensions initiales.

De la même manière, une fenêtre qu'on fait glisser vers le bord droit ou gauche occupera la moitié de l'écran correspondante. On peut ainsi afficher rapidement deux fenêtres de même taille en vis-à-vis sur les deux moitiés d'écran"

Je trouve cela super pratique! J'ai vu mon frère l'utiliser sur 7! J'utilise beaucoup Space et Exposé mais ce serait vraiment pratique d'avoir la même chose sous OS X. J'essaye en ce moment même les onglets pour le Finder... 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## Poupoulet (13 Janvier 2010)

Vas voir par ici: Irradiated Software. Tu y trouveras 3 applications pour redimensionner les fenêtres. Peut-être y trouveras-tu ton bonheur !


----------



## Norandy (13 Janvier 2010)

ça a l'air d'être ça! Super!! Merci infiniment!! Je teste et vous redis 


Comme tout utilitaire destiné à modifier le comportement de Mac OS, on ne parle pas de ça dans "Applications. Il y a le forum "Customisation", pour ça ! On déménage.


----------

